# Employees = Servants



## satz (May 7, 2006)

There are quite a number of new testament passages regarding the duties of servants to masters;

Eph 6:5-9, Col 3:22-25, 1 Tim 6:1-2, Titus 2:9-15, 1 Pet 2:18-25

Can we draw a direct application to employees today? I would say yes, but i am curious if there are any other options. 

Thoughts?


----------



## ReformedWretch (May 7, 2006)

I always have. I don't know if it's a correct comparison, but it's what I've done.


----------



## Ivan (May 7, 2006)

God gave me the job I have (and He will give me others in the future). I work for my employer as if I'm working for the Lord. And my employer knows that I feel this way.


----------



## Scott Shahan (May 7, 2006)




----------

